# I am moving to the "darker side" of computing.



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 29, 2011)

On the way is an iMac with i7 quad processor option, additional memory , 27" Apple monitor.  

Lightroom3 and Photoshop are also on the way.

I may regret this tremendously, but I wanted to try a Mac for once in my life and needed CS5 anyway.


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Should do well for you, as long as you can find the software you want and need...


----------



## snowbear (Nov 29, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> Should do well for you, as long as you can find the software you want and need...


. . . or don't mind booting to Windows (Win 7 only on OS-X Lion) when you can't get what you need for Mac.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm not ridding myself of my Win7 machines


----------



## KmH (Nov 29, 2011)

Apple thanks you, and chortles all the way to the bank. 

Which Photoshop?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 29, 2011)

"Once you go Mac, you never go back."

Welcome to the world of computers that actually work without a full-time IT department. Welcome to elegant design and quality hardware, not some Pee-Cee box made with the lowest-cost-per-10,000 components...

PC users love to talk about how bad Macs are...of course, Yugo drivers always used to say nasty things about BMW's. That's kind of the difference...Windows was long called "an edifice of baling wire and chewing gum", and stood (stands,actually) in stark contrast to the Macintosh, with its elegant design and brilliant OS developments...think about the Microsoft Turd MP3 player and Win-Doze media Mangler, (what was it called??? oh,yeah, the ZOON MP3 player--snort!!!), and then think about the Apple iPod and iTunes. Kind of like Model T Ford-era engineering concepts meets the 2011 BMW assembly plant...


----------



## flatflip (Nov 29, 2011)

Dude? You got an iMac and a 27" Thunderbolt Monitor? Nice! We love our PowerBook, MacBook, MacBook Pro and Mac mini. My daughter loves her 27" iMac.


----------



## McNugget801 (Nov 29, 2011)

Derrel said:


> "Once you go Mac, you never go back."
> 
> Welcome to the world of computers that actually work without a full-time IT department. Welcome to elegant design and quality hardware, not some Pee-Cee box made with the lowest-cost-per-10,000 components...



oh please....
Mac's have plenty of issues and break down as well.  Just because Apple denies that issues exist doesn't make it true
Example: DailyTech - Apple Orders Technicians to Feign Ignorance About Mac Malware


----------



## Hickeydog (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice.  

I'll stick to building my own, though.  MUCH cheaper.


----------



## bogeyguy (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow! Did you hit the lottery?? Lots of $$$ going out the door.


----------



## dots (Nov 29, 2011)

No regrets buying a Mac. Ways of compatibility for nearly everything nowadays.



2WheelPhoto said:


> On the way is an iMac with i7 quad processor option, additional memory , 27" Apple monitor.
> 
> Lightroom3 and Photoshop are also on the way.
> 
> I may regret this tremendously, but I wanted to try a Mac for once in my life and needed CS5 anyway.


----------



## Dillard (Nov 29, 2011)

Ehhh its all preference. I love my Mac Book pro and can't see myself switching back to PC, but it all depends on what you want. My whole family is Mac and we haven't had any issues (not saying they don't exist)

Im sure you'll love the new addition!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 29, 2011)

KmH said:


> Apple thanks you, and chortles all the way to the bank.
> 
> Which Photoshop?



Student copy of CS5.5


----------



## Derrel (Nov 29, 2011)

I love how people defend the cheapest stuff they can possibly get their hands on.

Keep drinking that cheep beer! Keep buying that Folger's coffee by the 2-quart can! Keep drinking that flat, discount soda pop! Keep buying that cheap, flavorless and nutrition-free white balloon bread! Keep using that Dollar Store laundry detergent! Keep making Top Ramen as your "special dinner treat"!
Keep buying those $400 Pee-Cees! Woo-hoo!


----------



## dots (Nov 29, 2011)

Derrel said:


> I love how people defend the cheapest stuff they can possibly get their hands on.
> 
> Keep drinking that cheep beer! Keep buying that Folger's coffee by the 2-quart can! Keep drinking that flat, discount soda pop! Keep buying that cheap, flavorless and nutrition-free white balloon bread! Keep using that Dollar Store laundry detergent! Keep making Top Ramen as your "special dinner treat"!
> Keep buying those $400 Pee-Cees! Woo-hoo!



You know.. this crapbook i'm on. I think it's Win 7 "Home" or "Starter" or something (?) You cannot even change the desktop image - they crippled it. Do they think i'm going to go buy a cardboard box of _better Windows_ from PC World?! 

XP was good. XP was fine. XP was not broken.


----------



## McNugget801 (Nov 29, 2011)

Derrel said:


> I love how people defend the cheapest stuff they can possibly get their hands on.
> 
> Keep drinking that cheep beer! Keep buying that Folger's coffee by the 2-quart can! Keep drinking that flat, discount soda pop! Keep buying that cheap, flavorless and nutrition-free white balloon bread! Keep using that Dollar Store laundry detergent! Keep making Top Ramen as your "special dinner treat"!
> Keep buying those $400 Pee-Cees! Woo-hoo!



Did you Apple also makes Pee-Cees?
Personal, Computer... get it?

Explain this for us Derrel.......


----------



## dots (Nov 29, 2011)

Lumix or Leica Red Dot. Somewhat similar idea..although Apple _is _different. 



McNugget801 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I love how people defend the cheapest stuff they can possibly get their hands on.
> ...


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 29, 2011)

I've owned a Mac for years and we all own them in our house. Their customer service for any issue is above and beyond. Their machines are built like tanks. Say that for Dell, HP and others???..
we've owned them too. So we know.


----------



## jritz (Nov 29, 2011)

I bet those monitors pictured for the pc are just as good as the apple displays right???  There is a reason Mac is the industry standard for photo retouching, cinema color correction, and various other graphic arts.  I know they are expensive but in my opinion and the opinion of industry professionals they are worth every penny...


----------



## flatflip (Nov 29, 2011)

My 4 year old Macbook is very fast. It is so quite I can't hear it running. It has never been turned off. It has never locked or crashed. It is my only desktop computer and it works hard with music and video and runs a 23" external monitor. It is my only mobile computer and the original (only) battery lasts for hours. It is sleek and impressive looking with chiclet keys and no cd/dvd drawer (those things just suck). It's the thinnest and lightest of it's class. The power cord is magnetic and just tears away. The touchpad has so many gestures I can't keep up. It just works.


----------



## mjhoward (Nov 29, 2011)

McNugget801 said:


> Explain this for us Derrel.......



This is like trying to rationalize that a ferrari should cost the same as a hyundai since they both have an engine and 4 wheels and will get you from point A to B.

OP, you'll be happy with your decision.  I switched several years ago, and this has been the only laptop I havn't felt like I needed to replace after a 18-24 months.  I've had this one for a little over 3 years now and it still looks and performs like new.  On my old plastic laptops, the keys were so worn that the text wasn't even visible on some and the screen bezel would be cracked and wobbly, etc...  Not so on the macbook.  Enjoy and just remember....


----------



## flatflip (Nov 29, 2011)

Derrel said:
			
		

> I love how people defend the cheapest stuff they can possibly get their hands on.
> 
> Keep drinking that cheep beer! Keep buying that Folger's coffee by the 2-quart can! Keep drinking that flat, discount soda pop! Keep buying that cheap, flavorless and nutrition-free white balloon bread! Keep using that Dollar Store laundry detergent! Keep making Top Ramen as your "special dinner treat"!
> Keep buying those $400 Pee-Cees! Woo-hoo!



Derrel, You're a snob and we'll get along fine. What's wrong with Folgers coffee. IOW what's better? My work provides Community coffee and I like it. Still like it after 35 years. I like Folgers at home since I get Community at work.

Mick


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 29, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I've owned a Mac for years and we all own them in our house. Their customer service for any issue is above and beyond. Their machines are built like tanks. Say that for Dell, HP and others, we've owned them too. So we know.


 


jritz said:


> I bet those monitors pictured for the pc are just as good as the apple displays right???  There is a reason Mac is the industry standard for photo retouching, cinema color correction, and various other graphic arts.  I know they are expensive but in my opinion and the opinion of industry professionals they are worth every penny...


 


flatflip said:


> My 4 year old Macbook is very fast. It is so quite I can't hear it running. It has never been turned off. It has never locked or crashed. It is my only desktop computer and it works hard with music and video and runs a 23" external monitor. It is my only mobile computer and the original (only) battery lasts for hours. It is sleek and impressive looking with chiclet keys and no cd/dvd drawer (those things just suck). It's the thinnest and lightest of it's class. The power cord is magnetic and just tears away. The touchpad has so many gestures I can't keep up. It just works.



Thanks!


----------



## McNugget801 (Nov 29, 2011)

jritz said:


> I bet those monitors pictured for the pc are just  as good as the apple displays right???  There is a reason Mac is the  industry standard for photo retouching, cinema color correction, and  various other graphic arts.  I know they are expensive but in my opinion  and the opinion of industry professionals they are worth every  penny...



Oh, so now Apple is the premiere developer of monitors in the world. Not sure who they use now but in the past got their "guts" samsung. 



mjhoward said:


> This is like trying to rationalize that a ferrari should cost the same as a hyundai since they both have an engine and 4 wheels and will get you from point A to B.



Well not really, trying reading it again. Same parts (aside from the monitors) but one is assembled by apple an much more expensive.
You could build the one on the left and install Mac OSwhatever and buy a full frame SLR with the extra money.

But I like your ferrari comparison but its more like this.
You get all the Ferrari parts direct from the factory and put them together yourself in a little over an hour. Then you have Ferrari that's exactly the same as the $400,000 one at the dealership but you only paid 100,000.





Anyways... congrats on the new computer.
It does sound pretty sweet.


----------



## McNugget801 (Nov 29, 2011)

.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 29, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> just remember....




*^^^^^*that


----------



## jritz (Nov 29, 2011)

McNugget801 said:


> jritz said:
> 
> 
> > I bet those monitors pictured for the pc are just  as good as the apple displays right???  There is a reason Mac is the  industry standard for photo retouching, cinema color correction, and  various other graphic arts.  I know they are expensive but in my opinion  and the opinion of industry professionals they are worth every  penny...
> ...



Technically you can't install a mac OS on a pc (parts other than the ones specified for apples hardware optimization) it's illegal...


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Poor 2wheel! Dude has been assimilated by the great Mac Borg!


----------



## IndigoStarsNiagara (Nov 30, 2011)

I just got a 21" iMac and I am so not disappointed in the switch. 
So much bigger and brighter!!  It's like I hit the monitor jackpot. 
I am still trying to get used to doing things backwards, but soon it will be forwards. Lol.  You won't be disappointed at all.  As for CS5, it has blown my mind.  
Have fun!!


----------



## McNugget801 (Nov 30, 2011)

jritz said:


> Technically you can't install a mac OS on a pc (parts other than the ones specified for apples hardware optimization) it's illegal...



I think you meant technically you can but its just illegal because of apples hype-greed-bs-ect-ect. 

Using your turn signal for less then 3 seconds is also illegal... same with speeding.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Nov 30, 2011)

I just did the same thing about a month ago. I picked up a Mac Mini Server edition with the Quad Core I7 but its a 2.0GHz. Upgraded it to 8GB RAM ( Check OWC at macsales.com if you want to get some cheap RAM that is up to Apple specs. ). I already had a 27" monitor, and I have heard about some complaints with the iMac monitors in terms of color. Also, depending on the specific version of CS5 you end up with, you may encounter a few bugs that have not yet been worked out with OS Lion. 

1) Adobe Bridge refuses to retain your import settings and will not allow you to select a folder to download into. You must download into the default pictures folder and then move the folder to where you please. It also will not retain any template data ( for instance if you want to auto add a copyright to every image imported ) Adobe has a fix on their website but it has not worked on my computer and I have yet to call them.

2) There is some buggy brush size issues. Sometimes when you zoom in to a certain %, if you resize the brush, the circle will disappear and turn into a mouse cursor. It will also not be aligned with the cursor but slightly off. So even if you tried to continue painting with just the cursor as your guide, it will screw you. No fix for this yet and it only happens occasionally. If you zoom out, resize and zoom back in, it works. Its more annoying than anything. Just use your scroll wheel to zoom and it will be less of a hassle.

Welcome to the dark side......its actually kinda nice over here. I used to have to worry everytime I loaded OnOne phototools, whether or not CS5 was going to take a dump on me.


----------



## Hickeydog (Nov 30, 2011)

There is nothing funnier than Mac and PC fanboys going at it.


----------

